# Vintage De Rosa ID Help



## kinzo24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry I have deleted, can a moderator remove this thread?


----------



## Haste77 (Jan 31, 2012)

stupid how you have to post 10 times before posting a pic. SO here I am being an *******.


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

can i join in , 

BB


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

as i need to up my post count 

BB


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

to get a picture up of a potential new De Rosa in the UK

BB:thumbsup:


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

brakebuster said:


> to get a picture up of a potential new De Rosa in the UK
> 
> BB:thumbsup:


I'll raise ya.

What color is it?


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

Yellow 

BB


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

Vision,

bit tatty , , can you get new decal sets from De Rosa ?

i have looked on their home page, but nothing about spares
BB


----------

